# Probleme de connexion icloud



## PierreBondurant (21 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,

Depuis le 20 mai 2012, je n'arrive pas a avoir acces a mon mail me.com ni depuis mon mac, ni depuis mon iphone et ni depuis www.icloud.com

J'ai le message d'erreur suivant:
The iCloud IMAP server p03-imap.mail.me.com rejected the password for user "......."
J'ai poste a ce sujet sur le feedback icloud mais je n'ai pas encore eu de reponse:
http://www.apple.com/feedback/icloud.html

Sur mon mac, iChat ne marche pas non plus (me demande aussi mon password)
Sur mon mac et iphone, Facetime ne marche pas
La synchro des Notes via iCloud ne marche pas non plus.
Je n'arrive pas a me connecter sur https://appleid.apple.com/ car le site dit que mon password est pas bon.
Bizzarement, avec le meme apple ID et le meme password, j'arrive a me connecter sur:
https://supportprofile.apple.com/

Est ce qqun a eu le meme problem et a reussi a le resoudre ?
Merci a tous

Pierre


----------



## poluf (30 Mai 2012)

Pareil depuis ce soir ...
Je ne sais pas quoi faire ...


----------



## PierreBondurant (30 Mai 2012)

Salut Poluf,

Mon probleme etait avec mon Apple ID et pas mon compte mail me.com vu que tout ce qui etait lie a mon Apple ID ne marchait pas (Facetime, iChat, compe iTunes...)

J'ai resolu mon probleme simplement en changeant mon mot de passe associe a mon Apple ID a partir du site  https://iforgot.apple.com/ et uniquement a partir de ce site (ca ne marchait pas en passant par https://supportprofile.apple.com/).
Tu te connectes et tu suis les etapes.

Je me suis rendu compte que mon ancien password cree il y a pas mal d'annees ne respectait pas une des regles a respecter pour les mots de passe qui sont:
    Must be a minimum of 8 characters in length
    Must contain at least 1 number
    Must contain at least one letter
    Must contain at least one capital letter
    Must not contain three consecutive identical characters
    Must not have been used in the past year
    Must not be the same as your account name

Une fois mon mot de passe change, tout refonctionne normalement.

Hope this helps
Pierre


----------



## poluf (30 Mai 2012)

Hopla Pierre,

Effectivement, après de nombreuses recherches et essais, j'ai fait comme toi ... Pour une fois que les renseignements permettant l'identification étaient bien renseignés ... Ouf !

Et comme toi, mon mot de passé était ... Dépassé !

Merci de ton retour,

Tchuss

poluf


----------



## PierreBondurant (30 Mai 2012)

De nada

Apple pourrait quand meme envoyer un mail te demandant d'updater ton password plutot que de nous refuser l'acces sans aucune autre precision...grrr


----------



## Arlequin (5 Juin 2012)

Hello


je rencontre également un soucis avec le compte de madame: "iCloud a rencontré une erreur lors de sa connexion au serveur" 

l'adresse (ni mac.com ni me.com) est correcte 

le mot de passe est correct (et changé pour être sûr)

icloud.com via safari >"iCloud a rencontré une erreur lors de sa connexion au serveur" 
iphone et ipad (tous deux iOs à jour) > "échec de la vérification, impossible de communiquer avec le serveur"

(pas d'icloud via MacOs car encore sous Léo)

site apple ID support > le log et pwd sont bien reconnus ! ai accès au compte et toutes les infos sont correctes

j'ai essayé mes identifiants (xxxx@mac.com) et là ça marche sans problème


keskispasse  

merci


----------



## PierreBondurant (6 Juin 2012)

Est ce que c'est une migration MobileMe vers iCloud ?


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juin 2012)

PierreBondurant a dit:


> Est ce que c'est une migration MobileMe vers iCloud ?



non pas du tout


----------



## PierreBondurant (6 Juin 2012)

Quel est ton serveur IMAP ?


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juin 2012)

1and1.fr

pourquoi ? 

les mails ne sont pas utilisés par cet icloud, madame n'aimerait l'utiliser que pour iCal

je résume la situation: 

iphone/ipad > accès au menu réglages>icloud   et là immédiatement le message "échec de la vérification, impossible de communiquer avec le serveur"
Mac sur safari > icloud.com, fenêtre de log > message "échec de la vérification, impossible de communiquer avec le serveur"


----------



## PierreBondurant (6 Juin 2012)

C'est pas un problème d'Apple ID mais de connexion au serveur iCloud...
Je n'ai pas d'idée sur la question, essaye de demander à Apple directement, ou mieux si tu vis près d'un Apple store demande au genius bar...
Et reviens poster si tu as la solution !


----------



## Arlequin (6 Juin 2012)

Je penchais aussi pour un soucis de serveur

MAIS

je viens d'essayer sur mon Mac (Lion) et via icloud.com, je peux désormais me logguer dans problème avec les identifiants de madame :mouais:

je lui demande de tester avec son iPhone, et paf, nouveauté > erreur de log ou de mdp


----------



## Arlequin (7 Juin 2012)

bon

problème résolu

serveur capricieux

Bonne journée


----------

